# 10,000 Islands and Thanksgiving



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

My family and I stayed on Goodland Island over the Thanksgiving week to fish the 10,000 Islands area. I had been researching that area for months.
My 15 year old daughter and I started on Monday fishing out of Chokoloskee with fishing guide, Capt Bruce Hitchcock. The first area we ran to we fished for almost two hours. The winds were light and it was a beautiful morning. We caught more trout than I could count; several fatties in there. I caught one nice bluefish, about 3 lbs. we also snagged lady fish and my kid hooked into a big tarpon, which ultimately cut the leader. We saw hammerheads and lemon sharks, spotted eagle rays and other various wildlife.

After that bite shutdown, we moved towards the mangroves. We caught more trout and I landed a flounder. I was one fish away from an inshore slam. We moved deeper into the mangroves where I landed my first snook. It was probably 2lbs. No monster, but a snook nonetheless. My daughter landed a good size Goliath and I landed a nice slot red.

I walked away with an amazing experience with daughter, plus an inshore and backcountry slam. Not bad for day one. Capt. Bruce did a great job and we had a good time with him. I would highly recommended him.

The rest of the week we launched from Goodland boat and ran south fishing flats off of the outer islands. I caught a lot of trout. In one area I landed eight all 3 lbs or better. I lost one monster trout because of rookie mistake. I grabbed the line and not the leader. I lost the fish and a brand new $14 lure.

We saw many sharks, big manatees, birds and peace. What an amazing area!!!! It was everything I hoped it would be and more. I am already planning my next trip. 



















my little one fighting the tarpon.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a good time. I'm headed that way for a week in June. No guide trip planned, but I'll be camping a night on one of the beaches.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Have a good time. I think my next trip may include a camping outing. It’s amazing!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Excellent choice with Capt. Bruce. He knows that area and the fishery extremely well. He also does birding trips and is an outstanding photographer. 

I'm planning on a late winter camping trip as well. Very fishy area.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

He was great. We were very happy with him.


----------



## Jhw (Jan 13, 2019)

Great post. Thanks


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> Looks like a good time. I'm headed that way for a week in June. No guide trip planned, but I'll be camping a night on one of the beaches.


Be prepared if you’re thinking of camping in the islands in June. LOTS and LOTS of skeeters but the sand gnats are what will make you miserable. For many years I’d camp for a week on Tiger Key but never before November or after March.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

David Porter said:


> Be prepared if you’re thinking of camping in the islands in June. LOTS and LOTS of skeeters but the sand gnats are what will make you miserable. For many years I’d camp for a week on Tiger Key but never before November or after March.


I have another thread going about it somewhere. I'll be well prepared for the bugs by then, hopefully. I wouldn't go except it's a bucket list item I've been trying to check off for many years now. I'll just be out there one night most likely on white horse key or further north.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> I have another thread going about it somewhere. I'll be well prepared for the bugs by then, hopefully. I wouldn't go except it's a bucket list item I've been trying to check off for many years now. I'll just be out there one night most likely on white horse key or further north.


Whitehorse Key is a good place to camp. I was there last June and the bugs weren’t too bad. It was the earliest I could get down there due to the COVID restrictions. If you camp on the southeast end ....there is a narrow channel between Whitehorse and the unnamed key to the east. Good current, nice beach with deep water up to the water line. Depending on how far you are from the top of the island....you’re pretty much out of the weather.

On another note....we started out on Panther Key. Shortly after making camp we got rousted by The Man. Actually it was volunteers checking turtle nests. They were nice enough, saying that we weren’t supposed to camp there during turtle nesting season. They were quick to point out they weren’t doing enforcement but suggested we move since the key is patrolled regularly. Of course there were no signs explaining such....and I couldn’t find anything online. He suggested we move to Whitehorse. Apparently one key is patrolled by the federales and one by the state and county folks. I dunno....but we moved our camp anyway.

Have fun and throw up a report if you can.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll definitely detail it upon my return. The northern tip of white horse was suggested to me because I can tuck my skiff out of the weather on the backside of the island. Also I can camp near the tip, away from the vegetation, to hopefully lower the bug count.
It's odd they hassled you about the turtles. It's outside of the park boundaries, maybe they got panther and tiger key mixed up?


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> I'll definitely detail it upon my return. The northern tip of white horse was suggested to me because I can tuck my skiff out of the weather on the backside of the island. Also I can camp near the tip, away from the vegetation, to hopefully lower the bug count.
> It's odd they hassled you about the turtles. It's outside of the park boundaries, maybe they got panther and tiger key mixed up?


The turtle nests were marked as if they check them regularly. We were camping at least 200-yards down the beach from the closest nest. I even walked down the beach to look for “no camping” signs......none. The turtle people did say since it’s a confusing area....the officers typically just ask you to move. They also said it’s a seasonal regulation....no camping only while turtles are nesting. I think (not sure though) that Panther Key is under federal jurisdiction.....and Whitehorse is Collier County. 

You’re right....the northern tip of Whitehorse is more open and has a larger beach area. We didn’t camp on that end because of a strong wind coming out of the north....with whitecaps breaking onto the beach.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

This is the south end of Whitehorse Key. As you can see....we were close to the trees...and bugs.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can see them saying you have to stay so many feet away from a turtle nest, just like any beach. But to semi kick you off an island is a bit extreme to me. I'll probably wait to look at my options that day. Either way it all looks nice. I'm just hoping for mild weather/rains that afternoon.

Did you get any cell phone signal that far out?


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> I can see them saying you have to stay so many feet away from a turtle nest, just like any beach. But to semi kick you off an island is a bit extreme to me. I'll probably wait to look at my options that day. Either way it all looks nice. I'm just hoping for mild weather/rains that afternoon.
> 
> Did you get any cell phone signal that far out?


I have AT&T and am usually okay between Indian Key and Marco Island. Once you move south of Indian Key it’s spotty at best. I camp on Tiger Key for the most part and can get a signal 90% of the time.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got Verizon. As long as I can send a text my wife will be happier. If not no biggie, I'll have a PLB if things go that sideways.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Take a look at Picnic Key. Nice deep cut between Picnic and Tiger Key; tuck in a little behind the island in shallow water out of the Gulf wind to secure your boat. The island can be very buggy when calm and is exposed to westerly winds in stormy weather. Camp well above the high tide line on the highest part of the white sand island. Secure your food and water as there are raccoons around as well.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> I've got Verizon. As long as I can send a text my wife will be happier. If not no biggie, I'll have a PLB if things go that sideways.


If you have Verizon you'll be fine with service it will be spotty but you can move around for a better signal. I never lose phone serviceve until I get further south down towards Watson place.


----------

